# Comprehensive law



## JessCanaries

Buenas noches a todos,

¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir 'Comprehensive law'?

Gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda


----------



## rocioteag

Ley exhaustiva.

Sin mas contexto, es lo que me viene a la mente...


----------



## onomatopeya

¿Cuál es la frase completa?


----------



## JessCanaries

Muchas gracias, Rocío. Me estás ayudando mucho


----------



## JessCanaries

OK. La frase sería: "Those that highlight the institutional attributes believed necessary to actuate the rule of law (such a *comprehensive laws*, well-functioning courts...).


----------



## JessCanaries

Para los que no lo sepan, la respuesta es leyes integrales


----------



## pejeman

JessCanaries said:


> Para los que no lo sepan, la respuesta es leyes integrales


 
Hola:

Pues yo sí lo sé, pero no estoy tan convencido de que sea la única respuesta y tampoco de que sea *cabal.*

Hoy escuché a una analista política que se requería una "solución comprensiva en Oaxaca" y se me revolvió el estómago, porque consideraba que es un término que se ha empezado a usar a partir del "comprehensive" del inglés.

Sin embargo, el tumbaburros de la DRAE me dijo algo diferente, como podrás ver:

*comprensivo**, va**.*
 
(De _comprehensivo_).
 
 
*1.* adj. Que tiene facultad o capacidad de *comprender* (ǁ entender).
 
 
*2. adj. Que comprende (ǁ contiene o incluye).*
 
 
*3.* adj. Dicho de una persona, de una tendencia o de una actitud: *tolerante.*
 


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?TIPO_HTML=2&IDVERBO=comprender0*comprender.*
 
(De _comprehender_).
 
 
*1. tr. Abrazar, ceñir, rodear por todas partes algo.*
 
 
*2.* tr. Contener, incluir en sí algo. U. t. c. prnl.
 

O sea que una ley comprensiva abarcaría todos los aspectos de una situación dada.

No está tan mal usado ese término. entonces.

Ahora en cuanto a integral:

*integral.*
 
(Del b. lat. _integrālis_).
 
 
*1.* adj. Global, total.
 


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?IDLEMA=69216&NEDIC=Sihttp://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?IDLEMA=69216&NEDIC=Si*total.*
 
(Del lat. _totus_, todo).
 
 
*1.* adj. General, universal y que lo *comprende* todo en su especie.
 
(Algo integral total es algo comprensivo)


Por eso, yo antes pensaba que la respuesta era "leyes integrales", pero algo que sea integral, tal vez no sea muy profundo o muy bien estudiado. Una ley del trabajo podría ser considerada integral, en cuanto a que en ella se traten todas las clases de trabajo, pero podría ser deficiente, si el legislador no los ha estudiado a profundidad, *a cabalidad*.

Por eso en México usamos el término exhaustivo.

*exhaustivo**, va**.*
 
(Del lat. _exhaustus_, agotado).
 
 
*1.* adj. Que agota o apura por completo.
 



*apurar.*
 
(De _puro_).
 
 
*1.* tr. Averiguar o desentrañar la verdad ahincadamente o exponerla sin omisión
 


Ahora que al escribir esta respuesta, me vino a la mente la palabra cabal:

*cabal.*
(De _cabo_, extremo).
*1.* adj. Ajustado a peso o medida.
*2.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que cabe a cada uno.
*3.* adj. Excelente en su clase.
*4. adj.** Completo, exacto, perfecto*.
 
Entonces lo que realmente necesitamos son *leyes exhaustivas, *comodijo Rocío o *leyes cabales*, pero eso es casi imposible, ya que los legisladores no suelen estar *en sus cabales*.
 
Saludos.


----------



## JessCanaries

Me parece muy interesante, pero no tenenmos que olvidar que hablamos de terminología específica de un campo (así que lo que cada uno opine subjetivamente del valor significativo no tiene gran relevancia). No sé lo que opinará un especialista en la materia, pero el glosario jurídico establece "ley integral" (no creo que vayamos a cambiarles la jerga a estas alturas).

Un saludo


----------



## pejeman

JessCanaries said:


> Me parece muy interesante, pero no tenenmos que olvidar que hablamos de terminología específica de un campo (así que lo que cada uno opine subjetivamente del valor significativo no tiene gran relevancia). No sé lo que opinará un especialista en la materia, pero el glosario jurídico establece "ley integral" (no creo que vayamos a cambiarles la jerga a estas alturas).
> 
> Un saludo


 
Y menos si no están en sus cabales.


----------



## pejeman

JessCanaries said:


> Me parece muy interesante, pero no tenenmos que olvidar que hablamos de terminología específica de un campo (así que lo que cada uno opine subjetivamente del valor significativo no tiene gran relevancia). No sé lo que opinará un especialista en la materia, pero el glosario jurídico establece "ley integral" (no creo que vayamos a cambiarles la jerga a estas alturas).
> 
> Un saludo


 
 
"Those that highlight the institutional attributes believed necessary to actuate the rule of law (such as *comprehensive laws*, well-functioning courts...)

De entrada, el texto a traducir no me parece tan de técnica jurídica, empezando por los paréntesis y el "such as". Más bien parece la cita de un discurso político. (y debe ser "such as").

Creo que ya entendí a qué te refieres al decir leyes integrales, pues encontré una referencia española a la "Ley Integral contra la Violencia de Género". En México esa denominación no la he visto, sino general y federal. Por ejemplo: Ley General de Sociedades Mercantiles y Ley Federal del Trabajo. Y desde luego que también hay leyes estatales y leyes que no llevan ningún adjetivo similar a general o federal, como el Código Civil para el Estado de Quintana Roo.

Y para los habitantes que tienen que vivir bajo ellas, resulta una necesidad que dichas leyes sean integrales, exhaustivas o cabales.

Así es que traducir “comprehensive” por integrales, cabales o exhaustivas es cuestión de gusto y no de técnica jurídica, la cual creo que este texto no reclama. Para mí, todas son igualmente correctas, con sus matices respectivos. Por eso el Español me gusta, por libre y rico.

Saludos


----------



## JessCanaries

No quería decir que el texto fuera técnico y tienes toda la razón al afirmar que es más bien político. A lo que me refería era a que el concepto 'Ley Integral' (por lo menos en España) sí lo es. No tengo ni idea sobre las leyes mexicanas, pero nuestro concepto de 'Ley Integral' está bien definido y acuñado.

También creo que la diversidad de nuestra lengua representa una riqueza inigualable, pero para eso está la literatura, la poesía... Simplemente considero que, en cuestión de leyes, los parámetros establecidos están firmemente estructurados y limitados. Si traduzco lo que me parece que es idóneo, podría correr el riesgo de que no ser entendida. Imagina que voy a un congreso y le interpreto desde la cabina a un político español 'ley cabal' (en lugar de integral, concepto conocido). Normalmente, este pensará: "¿A qué se refiere?", o simplemente no le llegará el mensaje.

En fin, igualmente, gracias por tus reflexiones y disculpa las faltas en el texto inglés (no tengo tiempo y escribo muy rápido).

Un saludo desde el otro lado del Atlántico


----------

